
Photographs of Hidden Spain - phront
https://www.magnumphotos.com/arts-culture/society-arts-culture/cristina-garcia-rodero-espana-oculta/
======
samuel
I hope nobody thinks these shots are somewhat representative of the country,
even when they were taken(70's and 80's). At first glance I thought they were
taken in the early 60's at most.

(Yeah, I know the "hidden" it's in the title itself and should warn about
generalizing what's being shown, but still).

~~~
marcosmr
I am from Galicia and shot #3 is definitely not representative from Galician
Carnival. Galicia is a gorgeous destination, especially during Summer, but
don't expect to have the kind of fun that the guy in photo #3 is having :-)
Here are a couple of videos that provide a much better representation of what
Galicia currently is:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG1hkCzefL0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG1hkCzefL0)
and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtUqecPNXgI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtUqecPNXgI)

~~~
vvillena
You can definitely find popular festivals in Galicia where getting drunk is
the main goal, if that's your thing. I'd say it's a waste of time, though,
given how beautiful and great Galicia is. Better to get wasted closer to home.

------
dsiegel2275
Fascinating.

I have a two week vacation planned in August to Galicia, Spain to visit the
hometown of my great-grandfather. Will have to add some of these small towns
to our list of places to visit.

~~~
MordodeMaru
The one with the man taking a piss directly to the camera? That's Galicia ;-)

Jokes aside it's the most fascinating region in Spain, believe me. You'll
enjoy.

------
aarroyoc
Happy to see a photo of La Alberca. It's probably one of the most beautiful
places in Spain, full of traditions, but very often forgotten by Spanish
people, because it's isolated from the rest of the country and nowadays too
few people live there. That may be the reason that it's still a magical place
for some of us.

------
jordache
i really do not like magnum. They were the ones responsible for google
removing the save image link in google image search.

~~~
ecocentrik
Professional photographers haven't had an easy time protecting their work in
the digital/internet age. I'm guessing you don't believe their craft has any
value that can't be easily replaced by a hoards of amateurs with digital image
collection devices in their pockets and crowdsourced curation. Even then,
you'd have to admit that people who were making a living at this thing and
were forced to abandon it by changes in technology should be afforded some
consideration.

~~~
jordache
inability to right-click+save some how protects their work?

Photographers achieve success not due to successful prevention of users from
downloading images they've made available on the internet. Skills, marketing,
client-base, luck, are things that determine whether photographers are
successful.

~~~
ecocentrik
>inability to right-click+save some how protects their work?

There was a time, not long ago, when photographers (and apparently some
courts) thought this would keep people from appropriating work without
permission.

In the end, it's a very minor inconvenience that can be easily bypassed. I'm
not sure why it would inspire so much ire from anyone.

~~~
davvolun
You don't see why ineffective government action that fails to do the one thing
it was designed to do, but inconveniences everyone else would draw so much
ire?

------
xchip
I think you can find peculiar people in every country.

------
vnw
That's very cool. It's also nice that some of those customs are still alive
and kickin' in some parts of the countryside.

~~~
MordodeMaru
I'm not sure most of the pictures are recent enough.

------
MordodeMaru
This is absolutely fabulous. Thanks for sharing.

------
e40
Warning: NSFW content on the 3rd photo I saw.

------
zenlot
What do these masks in the photos symbolize?

~~~
bu0Ahcei
Some info here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capirote](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capirote).

------
cphoover
NSFW yoo

------
bloat
At least one shot is NSFW.

